# Standard Poodle Breeders in Illinois or Indiana



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Safari Standard Poodles in Carlock, IL, have beautiful standards. 
I got Rocco, my brown spoo puppy from Judges Standard Poodles in Libertyville, IL. 
Seems like everyone had blacks or whites when I was looking for a brown. 
There is another lady I am thinking of that was very helpful to me in my search. If you want her name, as well, I'll jostle my brain and find it for you. 

Good luck in your search. I will look forward to hearing what you find!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Absolutely Safari. That is where I got my lovely white boy from.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

And I checked Safari's site and they are expecting puppies July 10!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I did send Safari an email, but both parents are black, what are the odds of a white? They do have a white female still, but looking for show home. 

Will check out Judges Poodles and sure, if you can think of the other breeder, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

loves said:


> I did send Safari an email, but both parents are black, what are the odds of a white?


That depends on whether the parents carry the cream/white gene or not. If either parent does not carry the cream/white gene, then all of the puppies will be black. If both parents do carry the cream/white gene, then the odds are that 25% of the puppies will be in the white-cream-apricot-red range. The breeder will probably know about the genetics of the parents. But you can look up the parent dogs in poodlepedigree.com and get some clues. Enter the registered name of the parent dog. Go to the 5-generation pedigree and then the color pedigree. If one of the parents of the dog you are looking up is white, cream, apricot or red, then that dog carries the cream/white gene. The gene that I have referred to as the cream/white gene can be responsible for white, cream, apricot or red. Look at the colors in the pedigree to see which is most likely for the litter you are interested in.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

You could contact Tom Carneal of Maryville, MO. He is a past PCA president and has been breeding standards for 40 years. He doesn't have a website, but his email is [email protected]. His cell phone is 816-294-2831. I know he has puppies on the way, but don't know if he will have any white ones. 

You might contact Natalie at natstandards.com. She raises black and white dogs. She had some beautiful black dogs, her champions, on her website. I was almost tempted, but stuck with my quest for a brown. Her phone number is 618-926-0967. I don't think her website is up-to-date, so you will need to contact her to find out what she has. I don't know her, really, but she was helpful to me in my search for a brown and gave me some helpful hints as to what to look for. 

I just remembered the name I was blanking on...I will look up her contact info and send you another message.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I live in Evanston, just north of Chicago and I think a good place to start is with the Great Lakes Poodle Club for breeder referral information. You can then check the PCA in our area. I would start there with referrals, then match against owner referrals.

Great Lakes Poodle Club of Chicago, Inc.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Contact greenwynstdpoodles.com. Email is [email protected].
Again, their website is not up-to-date. I believe she is in the St. Louis area. She did not have what I was looking for, but was very helpful and cautioned me about where to/not to look for puppies. 
If she doesn't have puppies, she may know someone who does. 

Again, good luck, happy hunting, and let me know what you find!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

loves said:


> I did send Safari an email, but both parents are black, what are the odds of a white? They do have a white female still, but looking for show home.
> 
> Will check out Judges Poodles and sure, if you can think of the other breeder, let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


I know that Milly, the dam, carries a white gene but am not sure if the sire does. If he does, then there likely will be some white puppies.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I second the recommendation for Tom Carneal. He breeds whites with the Unique line. Also Natalie and Kelly Hefner do have beautiful poodles and are breeding their black bitch any day now though I am not sure if they are expecting any whites. Certainly worth checking! 

I personally know both Tom and Natalie/Kelly and happily recommend them and their puppies.

Also, if you are considering looking in St. Louis, MO I am breeding a black Peckerwood bitch (Tom's bitch actually - a Manny granddaughter) to my Grand Champion Safari dog as soon as she comes in season. I expect both white and black puppies. Really an exciting breeding!


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see your puppies! I had planned to get a brown from Tom, and then his bitch, Gracie, didn't end up being pregnant! I was so disappointed. I had been looking for a long time. 
Luckily, I did find Rocco from Judges, and he is so wonderful.


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

*Avalon Poodles in Darlington, Wisconsin*

I adopted a white standard a few weeks ago from Mary. She and her husband are Veterinarians. Terri Sidell in the Chicago area was recommended to me. I contacted her but at the time no puppies were available. Maybe someone else knows something about this breeder.


----------

